#ubuntu-mk 2013-05-23
<Milan-86> zdravo
<damjan> Milan-86: здраво
<Milan-86> kako ste?
<damjan> :)
<damjan> кој како
<Milan-86> pozdrav iz srbije :)
<damjan> Milan-86: поздрав и из скопског хаклаба
<damjan> Milan-86: BTW вечина људи су на каналу #lugola
